# k3b just "forgot" my drives

## kamagurka

When I went to burn a dvd today, k3b told me that it could not find a suitable writer. upon looking in the "devices" section in the settings, I saw that there was neither a reader nor a writer; when I tried adding them manually, I got a "Could not find additional device at" error. My crives are set a+rw.

HELP!?

----------

## Drunkula

Does it behave any different if you run it as root?  If I don't run it as root I see both my drives but it thinks my burner is a reader only.  Running as root (or using sudo in my case) works fine.

----------

## Benson

With the new kernel (>= 2.6.10) there shouldn't be a problem burning cd's as normal user - you could run k3bsetup again, maybe a config file has been overwritten!?

rgds

Benson

----------

## kamagurka

 *Benson wrote:*   

> With the new kernel (>= 2.6.10) there shouldn't be a problem burning cd's as normal user - you could run k3bsetup again, maybe a config file has been overwritten!?

 

I never ran k3bsetup since I don't have it (-kde in the useflags) and the damn thing has been working real nice on this same kernel for weeks. Also, if it was just a config file issue, I'd be able to add the devices it forgot; but for some reason, I can't do that...

Btw, if I start as root, it works. ?_?

----------

## kamagurka

bump.

----------

## Moloch

What happens when you run:

```
cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdX -scanbus
```

Replace X with the correct letter for your cd drive.

Does the output of dmesg shed any clues? Errors? Or at least confirming that it has in fact found the cd drives.

----------

## aries

Same thing happened here:

- K3b 11.19 was runnin fine, I upgraed to 11.20

- After that k3b complained it could not find a device

- Went back to 11.19

- same problem, ran k3bsetup

- same problem, took a look at the settings and clicked APPLY

- K3b 11.19 ran without problems

- re emerged 11.20 and no problems any more, but why??

In the past I upgraded K3b several times without problems

----------

## Moloch

If K3B really is the culprit then maybe just delete it's configuration file

```
~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
```

K3B is only a frontend.

----------

## kamagurka

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> If K3B really is the culprit then maybe just delete it's configuration file
> 
> ```
> ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
> ```
> ...

 

a-nope. that reset everything in k3b, but the drives stay gone. grmbl.

----------

## donjuan

I know it's a bit late, but I just ran into this problem and thought I'd report how I fixed it.  Since the cdrom group owns /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd, my CD drives, I added myself to that group.  For some reason I had to reboot for the settings to take effect (actually probably would have worked if I logged out and logged back in now that I think of it  :Embarassed: ), then k3b found my devices again.  The other way I've found reported all over the place is to do 

```
chmod o+rw /dev/hdc
```

 and the same for the other drive.  This doesn't work (anymore) because it appears that udev resets the permissions on reboot.

I hope this helps somebody.

----------

## fisherking

I have exactly this problem.

I can view the drive in the config, but there is not drive when I am supposed to burn. I can burn DVDs with it

so I dont think there is any permission problem. I can burn both DVDs and CDs as root.

oh, I the config, (settings->configure k3b->devices) it is stated that the device has no cdr capabilities (as root = yes, user = no)

Everything else seems to be fine.

----------

## nightmarez

strange things are happening here ... after a update from cdrecord and k3b (0.11.23) with kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i can burn as user in console with cdrecord, but k3b behaves strange as user or root:

it shows my 2 devices in the device section, but when i am going to burn a cd, it complains that there is no burning device if i push the burn button and offers me to create a image file.

lol .. but now a very strange thing i discovered yet:

i can create a iso image from a file and when i choose extra->cd->burn image my cd burner is present and it burns successfully.  :Question: 

----------

## Ashamblin

After upgrading to k3b 11.23, I've been having the same problems.  Ran k3bsetup, same thing.  Then I took a look at /dev/hdx, and the ownership had been changed to user:cdrom.  I changed the ownership back to root:disk and restarted k3b.  Things seem to be working alright now.

----------

## paladin-zero

I had this same problem:

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> When I went to burn a dvd today, k3b told me that it could not find a suitable writer. upon looking in the "devices" section in the settings, I saw that there was neither a reader nor a writer; when I tried adding them manually, I got a "Could not find additional device at" error. My crives are set a+rw.
> 
> HELP!?

 

This worked for me:

 *donjuan wrote:*   

> Since the cdrom group owns /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd, my CD drives, I added myself to that group.

 

Thanks!

----------

## thrstn

This happened to my during an 'emerge -u world'

Not sure if it was an update on K3b or my kernel upgrade (upgrade to 2.6.11-r4).

But adding myself to the cdrom group works fine...

----------

## blindboygrunt

The adding of myself to the cdrom group worked a charm - gentoo forums to the rescue!!! Again  :Smile: )

----------

## chrisR

I've got the same problen K3B just won't detect my drives other than as root. it's worked under my login for 18 months, after an update world last night K3B's stuffed. I checked the usual culprit being in the cdrom group and I am already and the cdrw and dvd groups but still no good. As root drives are detected and K3B appears to work although when I tried to burn a 112mb DVD it got stuck at closing the disk. I'm using the same media as always. So something in the update world stuffed K3B.

Checked /var/log/emerge.log and found that there were 97 updates and K3B updated to 0.12.3 was one of them along with udev-056 and update to kde 3.4.2.

Any ideas?

----------

## chrisR

I ran K3B from the command line as root and got this?

demongreen chris # k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

KWrited - Listening on Device /dev/pts/6

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_audio on device w

ith id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_2

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_audio on device w

ith id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_4

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o                                                        rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 28921, errno = 0

Any ideas?

----------

## chrisR

And this.

demongreen chris # KWrited - Listening on Device /dev/pts/4

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_audio on device w

ith id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_2

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_audio on device w

ith id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_4

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.category on device with id /o

rg/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.

----------

## Zork the Almighty

I noticed that a recent update changed my cdrom and cdrw devices to be in the "disk" group instead of "cdrom".  I fixed the problem by adding myself to the "disk" group, but this really is a great example of Gentoo stupidity.  Arbitrary changes are introduced with *every* *freakin* *update*, resulting in system breakage.  Next week it will be something else, and another trip to the forums I'm sure.

Gentoo is not so much a Linux distribution at this point - it is more like a way to install Linux software.  You don't get any sort of consistency beyond what you provide yourself, and if you wait too long to upgrade things you end up screwed because the ebuilds are removed from portage.  I like Gentoo, I've used it for 3 years, but it really is a stupid system.  My next install is going to be Slackware, for exactly these reasons.

----------

## schiotz

 *Zork the Almighty wrote:*   

> I noticed that a recent update changed my cdrom and cdrw devices to be in the "disk" group instead of "cdrom".  I fixed the problem by adding myself to the "disk" group, but this really is a great example of Gentoo stupidity.  Arbitrary changes are introduced with *every* *freakin* *update*, resulting in system breakage.  Next week it will be something else, and another trip to the forums I'm sure.
> 
> 

 

I had the same problem after switching to udev.  Apparently, udev does not recognize a cdrom if cdrom support is build as a module.  I noticed that if I attempted to use the cdrom as root, then the group switched to cdrom as the cdrom module was loaded, so now I build cdrom support into the kernel.

As for breakage when you update on Gentoo: yes, it is an annoying problem, mostly caused by updates being much more common since gentoo tends to run reasonably up-to-date versions.  With other distributions you get all the breakage at once, when you update from one version to another.  :Wink: 

/Jakob

----------

## nianderson

If your running udev try adding /etc/udev/rules.d/51-udev.rules with the following content

```

KERNEL="hdc", GROUP="root", MODE="0666"

```

where hdc is your burnign device

reboot and see if it works for you

----------

## Scott Thornley

Just a bump to add that the above "trick" of using

cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdX --scanbus 

showed a drive that was not shown with

cdrecord --scanbus

From there it was just a small leap to re-run k3bsetup and now all is well. The drive that I thought was undetected is burning just fine

Viva Gentoo Forums !

Scott

----------

